# Eis-Skulpturen



## alchemist (1. November 2004)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe vor ein paar Monaten in irgendeiner Zeitschrift ein Tutorial gesehen, bei dem mit Photoshop ein Mensch in eine Eis-Skulptur "verwandelt" wurde.

Kennt jemand so ein Tut auch irgendwo im Netz?

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar,
viele Grüße,
alchemist


----------



## extracuriosity (1. November 2004)

Die Zeitschrift heisst DOCMA und ist hier zu finden:
http://www.docbaumann.de


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. November 2004)

Hallo,

Soweit ich mich erinnere, war das ein Artikel in der vorletzten (?) DOCMA.
Schau mal auf der Seite intensiv nach, habe da jetzt auf die Schnelle 
nichts weiter gefunden.

http://www.docma.info

Gruss Markus


----------



## alchemist (1. November 2004)

Ja - war tatsächlich DOCMA, stimmt.

Aber kennt ihr auch noch andere Tuts zu diesem Thema?

Ist nämlich sehr eilig, und wenn ich die Zeitschrift bestellen muss, dauerts wahrscheinlich ziemlich lange ...

alchemist


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. November 2004)

Vielleicht erklärt sich ja jemand bereit, die Seiten für dich abzuscannen.
Ich würde es ja gerne machen, aber mein Scanner hat vorgestern seinen Geist aufgegeben


----------

